# Superuser vs SuperSU



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

anyone made the switch? anyone have comments about the difference?


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't like it. I think its way too laggy.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

The original superuser is imo the most important app I have. I tried superSU because it was baked into eternity 248, but i don't like it. Some apps continually prompt for SU. superSU doesn't recognize some app's requests for root access, and the accept option on the SU prompt is on the opposite side I'm used to from superuser. The more detailed logs are nice, as is the ui, but in release .87, superSU isn't a substitute or upgrade to the original imho.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

